# IPB band



## ohiogsp

I noticed one of my birds has a IPB band on it. Then it has a R, then below the number. I know this is a foys band but do they sell these bands or what?


----------



## TAWhatley

Yes, Foy's does sell the IPB bands: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2007bands/index.html

Terry


----------



## ohiogsp

Here is the bird that has this band. I have never seen anouther pigeon that looks like this one. I looked at the genetic sites and can't find what this would be called. Anyone know?? She has a blue head and lots of colors on her body.


----------



## TAWhatley

I don't know the proper term for the coloring, but she surely is beautiful! My Cherub, who is a fantail/feral mix has lots of colors like that.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Don't know what she is - George may. Anyhow, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ohiogsp

Thanks, she is pretty.


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW! What a stunning pigeon!!   

Shi


----------



## eric98223

grizzle check?? 

i dont know. nice bird though!!


----------



## trinity

it is a check grizzle.

The face suggests that it is a cross breed of some red coloured homer and a white pigeon. thats it. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## george simon

*Tiger Color Effect*

HI OHIOGSP, The first thing the band IPB this means INDEPENDENT PIGEON BREEDER. Which many people that do not belong to a regular pigeon club use .many of these people work on color projects. The bird that you have looks to me to be a racing homer that some one was trying to develope a tiger color effect and I would say that he was successful. I have never seen a tiger color effect in the racing homer breed. So the bird that you have is a black tiger racing homer, the tiger effect can come in other colors. .GEORGE


----------



## ohiogsp

Thanks for the info George. Here is anouther pic with her wing open.


----------



## george simon

OHIOGSP, I am glad that you posted that second picture that bird is a grizzle so i was wrong the first time around when you showed the open wing i could see that the feathers that show black are in fact grizzle color type feathers it can be differcult to indentify birds on a photo as one realy needs to have the bird in hand and do things like opening the wing. any way it is a grizzle homer. .GEORGE


----------



## ohiogsp

Ok thanks george.


----------



## Royaltypigeon

Thats the most interesting mottling effect on any grizzle I have ever seen,, Grizzle is my favorite racing birds..
Thanks for sharing,, and btw,, don't let that bird get away,,, hard tellin what he might produce..
Gary H.


----------



## Charis

Absolutely beautiful bird.
Can I have him?


----------



## ohiogsp

She had a young bird this spring that was very different looking. I sold the bird but I wish I would not have now cause she didn't have anouther one like it yet and I thought she would. It looked like it had hawk feathers. Hey, maybe that is how we can keep them away.


----------



## Margarret

George, Is the grizzle where feathers show more than one color on a single feather? My red hen Rosie shows this. She just finished her first moult and I noticed a lot of feathers had both red and white, especially the tail, but is growing back more solid red. I think I have heard this called sugaring. I also have some birds with three colors on a single feather.

Margaret


----------



## mypigeoncoop

It is a Roller


----------



## mypigeoncoop

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, Foy's does sell the IPB bands: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2007bands/index.html
> 
> Terry


Can anyone post a picture of what an IPB band looks like


----------



## TAWhatley

mypigeoncoop said:


> It is a Roller


I don't think so .. read all the posts in the thread which is 3 years old.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

mypigeoncoop said:


> Can anyone post a picture of what an IPB band looks like


IPB, AU, and IF bands all look pretty much the same .. they are aluminum bands with a clear plastic coating. I don't have a picture handy. Why are you asking?

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002

*band*



mypigeoncoop said:


> Can anyone post a picture of what an IPB band looks like



You can see the band on the leg of the bird in the picture. His is green, I have an 08 that looks the same but is white.

That truly is a prety looking bird and I liked the name Tiger better but grizz will do. I was wondering since the thread has been reserected did you ever get any offspring that look like this. >Kevin


----------



## M Kurps

TAWhatley said:


> IPB, AU, and IF bands all look pretty much the same .. they are aluminum bands with a clear plastic coating. I don't have a picture handy. Why are you asking?
> 
> Terry


My AU bands are plastic. This years IPB bands are white also patterson. I posted a pic of an IPB band on my album cover on my profile page although it is still on a bird.
Kurps


----------



## ValencianFigs

All I have to say is that the bird is beautiful


----------



## mypigeoncoop

That is a Roller pigeon, its what the R stands for. I have one that looks the same.


----------



## mypigeoncoop

TAWhatley said:


> IPB, AU, and IF bands all look pretty much the same .. they are aluminum bands with a clear plastic coating. I don't have a picture handy. Why are you asking?
> 
> Terry


Because I want to know what design they have, can you please send them to me?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Even if it is banded with a R band, it is still a homer. Most definitely not a roller. They are only one mm smaller than the homer bands, which have the letter B.


----------



## Phil Eyko

I have a bald headed roller with the same IPB R band. Mine is 2005.


----------



## Mama Birdie

*It's a tortoiseshell*

The tail tells us it is a blue. Obviously it's a grizzle. And there is a red factor at play. A tortiseshell phenotype results from a blue check/t-pattern that is heterozygous for grizzle & heterozygous for bronze/recessive red. The origional poster's tortoiseshell looks homozygous for grizzle. I'm not sure if both bronze AND recessive red are needed or if just one produces the effect. But the result is beautiful. (Learnimg about it while trying to figure out what color some of my birds are. It seems that I have 2 normal tortoiseshells & one homozygous grizzle tort.)


----------



## Chuck K

*Old Thread*

Mama Birdie, this post has to be some kind of record. This thread is almost nine years old. 

After reading through it I do want to make a comment for those that are still around.

An IPB R series band will not fit on a Racing Homer. The bird in the picture is a Tiger Grizzle Racing Homer. The post referring to the R series IPB band was not referring to the band on the bird pictured.


----------



## Mama Birdie

When I google pigeon health/color/etc info, google always shows me very helpful old PigeonTalk threads. The info on this forum is very valuable. I'm sure I won't be the last one to stumble across this thread


----------



## Chuck K

*Old posts*

The search on this site will bring up old ones too. I see people reply to old posts frequently. The only problem is that many times the folks that started and commented in the past are no longer around, but then too newer folks that never saw the older posts get to read and comment.

It's all good.


----------

